# JAPANESE traditional long bow



## shoko (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello i am new here and trying to find out info on the japenese traditional long bow(samurai) and the arrows that are most suitable for it if there is such a bow.And where to buy either used or semi custom.Just to let you now i am totally new to this.THANK YOU.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Hello i am new here and trying to find out info on the japenese traditional long bow(samurai) and the arrows that are most suitable for it if there is such a bow.And where to buy either used or semi custom. Just to let you now i am totally new to this.THANK YOU.


Never say never, but I am not aware of a Japanese bow called a "Samurai." The common Japanese longbow is called a "Yumi" (bow). There are some Japanese bows that are longer and shorter than the standard Yumi but I do not know what they are called, but doubt either one is called a "Samurai." 

Considering that you have said that you are new to the stickbow, and apparently do not know anything about the Japanese bow and the related shooting methods, I would advise that at this time you drop the idea.

As for the prices; You might be able to buy a cheap wood copy for $200-$300, but I suspect that an authentic bamboo or horn used Yumi or custom-made Yumi might run you a few to several thousands dollars.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

The japaneese longbow is called a "yumi", my best friend has been shooting one for the last 3 years. I would suggest very strongly that you take the time to research them and try to find somewhere you can see one in person. It is a very different beast to shoot and make arrows for as most arrows will require between 34-38" of length. Here is a web site that he gets all of gear from, they are very nice folks to talk with as well....A good fiberglass bow which is highly recomended for beginners will run you around $600, a better all bamboo version can cost from $750 - $2000, strings only last roughly 200 - 300 shots....

http://www.kyudo.com/asahiam-ord.html


----------



## Flier (Jul 16, 2010)

*yep*

These guys are spot on. Being a practitioner of different Japanese classic arts. I can tell you they are much different from their American verisons. Especially Archery. And they require quite a commitment to become good at them,

If you are seeking info on these type of arts. Here is a great forum. Probably one of the best on the net. Many high ranking practitioners of all kinds of Budo and Koyru.

www.e-budo.com

Also here is an additional supplier in which I have had good sevice from.

www.tozando.com

I am not affiliated with either. Just thought it would help.

Good luck.
Tom


----------



## shoko (Jul 21, 2010)

Windwalker you are right Yumi is what i was looking for.And all the info on this thread is what i need so far. i did not realize that this bow is so complex and different than the american version and that the arrows were so long.i am going to continue to take in all the info i can get on this with this thread so any more info would be appreciated.THANKS.


----------



## shoko (Jul 21, 2010)

shoko said:


> Windwalker you are right Yumi is what i was looking for.And all the info on this thread is what i need so far. i did not realize that this bow is so complex and different than the american version and that the arrows were so long.i am going to continue to take in all the info i can get on this with this thread so any more info would be appreciated.THANKS .BowmanJay that was a great site Thanks that is something i would like to buy they seem not to be that bad in price.Does anyone here practice this discipline?


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no Amreican version, Im assuming you mean the name longbow. Good luck if you choose to take it on, it can be enjoyable but it will take you much longer to get comfortable with than a reflex deflex longbow or recurve.

Cheers!


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Just because I wanted to make one - a longbow/yumi hybrid


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

JhoneilC:

That is nice. What materials?


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

The usual - fiberglass, actionwood, osage. I am still tweaking the design. It's only 20# and 58" from tip to tip


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

very nice work, asemetrical as they should be...


----------



## Flier (Jul 16, 2010)

*nice*

that looks nice!


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

JhoneilC said:


> Just because I wanted to make one - a longbow/yumi hybrid


SO Very Nice!!! I want one!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JhoneilC said:


> Just because I wanted to make one - a longbow/yumi hybrid


Saaaweet!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## shoko (Jul 21, 2010)

JhoneilC that bow is very nice.I have been doing a little looking into all of this and i think i will get myself a bow and just go out on my own to shoot it.I will have to do some reading first on the proper way to shoot this bow when i get it.


----------



## shoko (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone on the site make these type of bows for sale ? I am intrested in maybe buying one.


----------



## geoarcher (May 4, 2010)

Another old thread but I'll bump because I think I can offer some good advice here. The best place to buy traditional Japanese archery equipment is here:






Sambu Kyuguten, Kyudo Equipment


Sambu Kyuguten - Yumi - Bows Ya - Arrows Yugake - Gloves Yadzutsu - Quivers Tsuru - Strings Uniforms Accessories Reference Books Dojo Equipment Novelties Items shipped from USA kyudo, yumi, Japanese archery, archery



www.sambu-kyugu.com





Makes sense too since you're dealing directly with Japan on this site. There are many others outside of Japanese archery who make these types of bows and equipment but truthfully it makes very little sense to deal with these outsiders to the art. I've purchased from Sambu many times already since I practice kyudo with an actual renmei and never had a problem. Do not begin with a full fledged traditional bamboo yumi. I know from practicing Korean traditional archery that the traditionally made horn composites are nothing to put in the hands of a beginner. Always start with the synthetic laminate version of any Asiatic bow.

Side note: Japan and Korea are the only countries that you can consistently but traditional Asiatic bows from without expecting much problems. This is because they've been continuously manufacturing their traditional bows since like 300 AD. Both countries have a lot of integrity in the matter and know what they are doing. I can easily count the number of manufacturers outside these countries I'd buy an Asiatic bow from on my fingers these days.


----------

